# making hash



## ak48beginner (Sep 28, 2009)

has any1 ever hand spun/rubbed ther fresh cut marijuana plants to make hash as i am wantin to experiment this for example when trimming your MJ your hands get really stinky n potent where i was once told you can grip  ur plant and to start rubbing away on your plant so that all the resin/thc sticks to your hands and you can just start to scrape it into balls from your hands has any1 ever tried this method opinions would be great thanks peeps n good toking to you all


----------



## tattooedhygrow (Sep 28, 2009)

finger hash is cool it just tastes funny bc of the oils and **** on ur hands. i always look at like ,if i rub it off it will make the bud not as strong.
just what i think.


----------



## Tater (Sep 28, 2009)

Wear gloves unless you like smoking dead skin cells.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 29, 2009)

ak48beginner said:
			
		

> has any1 ever hand spun/rubbed ther fresh cut marijuana plants to make hash as i am wantin to experiment this for example when trimming your MJ your hands get really stinky n potent where i was once told you can grip  ur plant and to start rubbing away on your plant so that all the resin/thc sticks to your hands and you can just start to scrape it into balls from your hands has any1 ever tried this method opinions would be great thanks peeps n good toking to you all



Just smoke your scissor hash then next day.

Keep scraping your scissors as you trim.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 29, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Just smoke your scissor hash then next day.
> 
> Keep scraping your scissors as you trim.


 
You can also just run the outside curve of a spoon around your farm a bit and then scrape off the sticky stuff and smoke it.  Only good for a couple of applications and people usually remind me that you are taking from your plants final potency, but it's fun once in a while to roll up some gum and use it right there.  Just another idea.


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 29, 2009)

Wearing gloves (plastic)- that's what I do now....there were a few times I almost felt sick and finally figured out it was too much THC going into my pores from my sticky plants.


----------



## Icex420 (Oct 11, 2009)

peglegdeb said:
			
		

> Wearing gloves (plastic)- that's what I do now....there were a few times I almost felt sick and finally figured out it was too much THC going into my pores from my sticky plants.



lol. nice


----------

